# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Новая функция - Сокрытие ссылок от гостей

## Mazaykina

Дорогие пользователи!
Представляю новый модуль на форуме: *сокрытие ссылок от гостей и не только.*
Тот модуль, который был раньше и скрывал ссылки от незарегистрированных пользователей автоматически - канул в лету.
Наш тех. админ Николай поставил другой модуль, может это и к лучшему, т.к. у него гораздо больше возможностей.
Итак:* 
*Теперь для активных пользователей, у которых более 30 сообщений и 30 дней на форуме- в ответах и в быстром, и в расширенном есть такие кнопки H R S . 
Теперь, если вы хотите скрыть ссылки от тех, кому вы не хотите их показывать, их надо правильно закрыть.
Сначала делаете все, как всегда, Выделяете текст, нажимаете на значок ссылка, потом сразу на S и выбираете группы, которые хотите, чтоб увидели ссылку. 
Если хотите, чтобы ссылки увидели только после того, как написали сообщение в теме- нажимаете R.
Кнопка H- дублирует кнопку R, а какие еще у нее возможности - проверим вместе с вами.
Работы модераторам предстоит немало. Нужно будет постепенно все ссылки, которые вы хотите скрыть от нежелательного скачивания- спрятать в хайды (так называется этот модуль). Авторам личных тем я могу предложить временно перенести их темы в специальный раздел, где они могут сами все свои ссылки закрыть. 
Надеюсь, эти нововведения понравятся всем активным пользователям, конечно, кроме гостей и геологов.  :Grin:

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (04.01.2020)

----------


## о-ля-ля

Я три раза перечитала, но что то не поняла про кнопки



> выбираете группы, которые хотите, чтоб увидели ссылку.


а  как классифицируются эти группы?




> Если хотите, чтобы ссылки увидели только после того, как написали сообщение в теме


и тут не поняла, ведь если я сообщение не отправила, то и ссылку не отправила, они же вместе?
Вообщем, мне стыдно, но я пока не могу понять -КАК?

----------

Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## leonora_

> Я три раза перечитала, но что то не поняла про кнопки


Пишешь сообщение, обводишь его и нажимаешь на *S* Выскакивает окно 
[IMG]http://*********su/2524522m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/2516330m.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://*********su/2520426m.jpg[/IMG] 
вибираешь сколько (кол-во) сообщений ты хочешь и нажимаешь ок

администраторы
модераторы
супе-модераторы
мастера (500-365)
аксакалы (100-100)
новички (5-5)
геологи
зарегестрированные

В скобочках число сообщений, которые люди набрали, чтобы знать кто будет видить Ваше сообщение

Не знаю понятно ли объяснила. Мне эта функция нравится, она стимулирует пасивных к работе. Надо ценить труд других. Есть люди, которые большой вклад внесли в форум. Я очень благодарна им.

----------

irinabondar2468 (04.02.2018), Мурчик (09.12.2015), Парина (05.02.2017), Тамадюля (28.01.2016), Цветусик (23.06.2019)

----------


## Mazaykina

> не поняла, ведь если я сообщение не отправила, то и ссылку не отправила, они же вместе


Олечка, не стесняйся, спрашивай. 
Это ты сама закрываешь ссылку. Написала пост, поставила ссылку и закрыла ее. А тот, кто пришел в тему (независимо от количества постов) должен сначала что-то написать в ней и только после этого ему откроется ссылка. 
Вот пример:
Это я нажала на букву* R* ссылку должны увидеть те, кто написал пост в теме.*
*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 на собачек.

*
*А вот нажимаю на* H* ссылку должны увидеть те, кто нажал спасибо, но что-то она глючит*

*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



теперь пробуем букву *S* ссылку должны увидеть те, чьи группы вы отметите. Чтобы взять сразу несколько групп, держите  контрал


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Ссылку должны увидеть только те, у кого больше 30-ти сообщений.

----------

alinaRU (21.05.2019), Black Princess (22.08.2019), Eva 59 (10.08.2019), Irina Sirin (26.09.2016), iulcha (23.02.2017), na4a (22.01.2017), Nich Tanya (24.02.2017), sluda2 (30.01.2021), Tatleo (28.03.2020), vovanshf (03.02.2018), Алена43 (03.02.2019), Алла Смирнова (31.10.2020), Алусик (27.01.2020), АнжеликаЯ (18.03.2021), Елена Эрнст (23.04.2016), Елена-ЕВН (21.11.2020), ЛисИра (31.05.2018), мсррррh (05.05.2019), Оксана Чудакова (15.09.2016), окся76 (09.02.2019), Олег Лекарь (18.01.2017), Парина (05.02.2017), эллона (11.05.2016), Юлиана09 (16.11.2020), ЯЛЮБАВА (01.03.2018)

----------


## RusBid Germany

Салат пробовал, ОЧЕНЬ вкусно!

----------


## leonora_

> Это я нажала на букву R





> теперь пробуем букву S





> Ссылку должны увидеть только те, у кого больше 30-ти сообщений.


Марина, я увидела ссылку и поняла. 




> А вот нажимаю на H


А вот буква H все на синем (те на зеленом) фоне и никакой ссылки нет Что это?

----------

окся76 (09.02.2019)

----------


## Mazaykina

Все, убрала H,  она дублирует R.
У вас должны быть 2 кнопки-   R для открытия ссылки после написания поста в теме, S для открытия отдельным группам пользователей.

----------


## leonora_

Марина, опять вопрос. 



> S ссылку должны увидеть те, чьи группы вы отметите.


Я только этой буквой и пользовалась. И если отмечала "активисты (30-30)" То думала, что могут видеть ссылку все у кого 30 и больше сообщений.



> Чтобы взять сразу несколько групп, держите  контрал


А из этого получается, что я давала ссылку только для тех у кого 30 сообщений, а те у дого больше не видят? Ведь остальные группы я не указала.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Пишешь сообщение, обводишь его и нажимаешь на S Выскакивает окно


Спасибо за разъяснение, надо попробовать-что получится




> Олечка, не стесняйся, спрашивай.


Марина, спасибо. Вот с живыми примерами уже как-то намного понятнее. Будем осваивать новшество.

----------


## Mazaykina

> я давала ссылку только для тех у кого 30 сообщений, а те у дого больше не видят? Ведь остальные группы я не указала.


да , все верно. Те группы, которые ты указала и будут видеть, остальные- нет., В т.числе и старички 500-500

----------


## TIMOHA69

> да , все верно. Те группы, которые ты указала и будут видеть, остальные- нет., В т.числе и старички 500-500


Марина нас тогда к какой группе отнести :Taunt:  у кого более 500 неувязочка мне кажется должны видеть у кого больше



> администраторы
> модераторы
> супе-модераторы
> мастера (500-365)
> аксакалы (100-100)
> новички (5-5)
> геологи
> зарегестрированные

----------


## NikTanechka

> Сначала делаете все, как всегда, Выделяете текст, нажимаете на значок ссылка, потом сразу на S и *выбираете группы, которые хотите, чтоб увидели ссылку*.


Мариночка, у меня тоже вопрос. 
Всё таки какие группы мы выбираем? 
От которых скрыть ссылку, или те, которые смогут увидеть скрытый текст?

----------


## livni

Танюшка, я так поняла, что выбираем тех, кому хотим сделать ссылку доступной. А вообще-то, действительно, пока несколько раз сама не сделаешь этого - не научишься. :Aga:

----------


## luna

Очень нужное нововведение.Только на первых порах путаница будет,но по-тихоньку все привыкнут))

----------


## NikTanechka

> Танюшка, я так поняла, что выбираем тех, кому хотим сделать ссылку доступной.


Людочка, из Марининых слов я тоже это поняла.
Меня смущают в списке геологи и зарегистрированные, это те же официальные геологи, которые только скачивают материал.
Зачем для них открывать ссылки?
Судя по списку, мы должны указывать группы, от которых хотим скрыть материал.



> А вообще-то, действительно, пока несколько раз сама не сделаешь этого - не научишься.


Но ведь проверить мы можем только на тех, кто общается. Как мы проверим геологов?

----------


## alla-mus

> А вот нажимаю на H


Не совсем поняла где эти буковки находятся... :Blush2:  НАверное, я тоже практик - пока не попробую... Но салатик увидела! Аппетитно!

----------


## Aurora

> Не знаю понятно ли объяснила. Мне эта функция нравится, она стимулирует пасивных к работе. Надо ценить труд других. Есть люди, которые большой вклад внесли в форум. Я очень благодарна им.


Подпишусь под каждым словом! Очень нужная функция, спасибо!

----------


## leonora_

> Не совсем поняла где эти буковки находятся...


ЗДЕСЬ [IMG]http://*********su/2555626m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Подолянчик

Полностью согласна, она стимулирует пассивных к работе. Но надо еще разобраться..

----------


## Валя Муза

> Полностью согласна, она стимулирует пассивных к работе. Но надо еще разобраться..


И не только пассивных стимулирует. Часто в беседках болтаем про свои проблемы,  а, случается так, что кто-то из твоих знакомых перечитывает, а потом откровенно "моет тебе кости". Даже в этом плане удобная функция. А скрывать или не скрывать тот материал, который ты выставляешь - это уже как душа подскажет...

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Но ведь проверить мы можем только на тех, кто общается. Как мы проверим геологов?


Таня а вот выйди из своего профиля и зайди как не зарегестрированная и проверь

----------


## Наталья0405

Привет всем!

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

[/SHOWTOGROUPS]
Извиняюсь, я вот решила попробовать скрыть текст. но не туда отправила. Ещё раз извините!

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Привет всем! Думаю очень нужная функция, только я... тоже не совсем поняла как это работает.. Будем учиться)))

----------

НИрина (16.11.2019)

----------


## Катюньчик

> А тот, кто пришел в тему (независимо от количества постов) должен сначала что-то написать в ней и только после этого ему откроется ссылка.


Мне сложновато. Может вопросы покажутся смешными, но хочу разобраться. Такой вопрос: если пост написан намного раньше  закрытой ссылки, но в этой же теме, то как открыть эту ссылку? Или пост должен быть сразу после ссылки? Я так поняла, что эти "волшебные буквы" находятся только когда пишешь пост. Вот я сейчас пишу и их (буквы *R* и *S*) вижу, а когда читаю чужой пост - их нет. Как открыть ссылку?

----------


## leonora_

> Как открыть ссылку?


Если у Вас нет опредлеленного кол-ва сообщений (для которых открытассылка), то Вы не увидите пока не наберете. Смотрите 3 сообщение здесь. У Вас сейчас 364 сообщения, а ссылка открыта скорее всего для мастеров (500-365). Проверьте позже и узнаете.
[IMG]http://*********su/2726284m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/2725260m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Катюньчик

> Если у Вас нет опредлеленного кол-ва сообщений (для которых открытассылка), то Вы не увидите пока не наберете.


Правильно я поняла, что эти буквы нужны, когда пишешь пост, чтобы скрыть ссылку, а когда читаешь, то эта ссылка открывается тому, у кого набрано определенное кол-во сообщений?

----------


## TIMOHA69

> то эта ссылка открывается тому, у кого набрано определенное кол-во сообщений?


да, ссылку скрывает автор сообщения и указывает группы, а открывается она автоматически, тем у кого набрано количество сообщений для этих групп

----------


## Коллега

> да, ссылку скрывает автор сообщения и указывает группы, а открывается она автоматически, тем у кого набрано количество сообщений для этих групп


А я не пойму к чему это все. Понимаю еще - для того что бы только зарегистрированные смогли прочитать. Если вы делитесь каким-то материалом полезным - это что же, мне надо наштамповать 500 сообщений, чтоб его увидеть??? А если вы скидываете песню к празднику осени - пока я наберу эти сообщения - уже весна настанет.  Вам что жалко для новичков делиться информацией. Иногда по вашим зашифрованным просьбам и новички смогли бы вам же помочь не хуже чем старички!

----------

Лилия60 (08.10.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

> А я не пойму к чему это все.


Eсли вам знакомо понятие SEO, то скажу- это нужно для оптимизации. 
если не знакомо- примите как данность.




> Вам что жалко для новичков делиться информацией. Иногда по вашим зашифрованным просьбам и новички смогли бы вам же помочь не хуже чем старички!


Нам ничего не жалко, и именно поэтому на форуме материала столько, что за всю жизнь не используешь.

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Если вы делитесь каким-то материалом полезным - это что же, мне надо наштамповать 500 сообщений, чтоб его увидеть??? А если вы скидываете песню к празднику осени - пока я наберу эти сообщения - уже весна настанет. Вам что жалко для новичков делиться информацией. Иногда по вашим зашифрованным просьбам и новички смогли бы вам же помочь не хуже чем старички!


К вашему сведению материалом мы делимся и не зажимаем, при чём тут песня про весну, а если нужно поделиться просто информацией не для лишних ушей! скажу проще!!!(рассказать о накипевшем,и т.д. посплетничать наконец) чтобы посторониие не видели, а видели   только те с которыми я например уже третий год общаюсь и уже виртуально мы сблизились, и я например не хочу, чтобы некоторые мои сообщения видели все, а с близким кругом общения я хочу поделиться, каждому в личку замучишься писать :Smile3:  а так его видят сразу все кому оно адресовано,  ХОРОШАЯ ФУНКЦИЯ
Главное общение :Girl Blum2:  материал вторичен :Smile3:   ИМХО


да и для этого



> Eсли вам знакомо понятие SEO, то скажу- это нужно для оптимизации. 
> если не знакомо- примите как данность.

----------


## Коллега

> рассказать о накипевшем,и т.д. посплетничать наконец


Для этого создайте отдельную тему, где люди будут заходить и просто общаться. Вы думаете приятно заходить в тему с целью поиска материала, а там вся страница в синих окошках зашифрованных. Представьте себе на минутку: Вы пришли в гости, а все стоят в кучке и шепчутся о чем-то. Представили? -  даже и не удобно что-то там спрашивать, искать что-то - чужим себя на ихнем празднике чувствуешь.

И еще меня удивляет, когда скрывают часть сообщения. К примеру: просят найти музыку из видео, а само видео скрыто. Может я бы смогла помочь найти, так не знаю что именно искать надо. Складывается такое мнение, что помочь могут только старожилы, а новички, которые не набрали еще 500 сообщений, помочь не способны, не достаточно умны для этого.




> Eсли вам знакомо понятие SEO, то скажу- это нужно для оптимизации. 
> если не знакомо- примите как данность.


Я в курсе что это такое и понимаю, что разработчикам постоянно надо что-то изобретать. Тут дело в самих людях. Понимаю, когда просто общаются, а когда просто жадничают с материалом...

----------

Alehina123 (15.09.2018), Лилия60 (08.09.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (11.04.2016), Татка_7878 (18.01.2017)

----------


## tutti

ДЛя меня тоже не совсем всё понятно...НЕ проще сделать вход в ту или иную тему для людей с  определённым количеством сообщений доступным ?

----------


## Коллега

> ДЛя меня тоже не совсем всё понятно...НЕ проще сделать вход в ту или иную тему для людей с  определённым количеством сообщений доступным ?


Хороший вариант!!!

----------

Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## TIMOHA69

> так не знаю что именно искать надо. Складывается такое мнение, что помочь могут только старожилы, а новички, которые не набрали еще 500 сообщений, помочь не способны, не достаточно умны для этого.


посмотрите на дату своей регистрации  вы не новичок,я всего на 5 месяцев раньше зарегистрировался.




> ДЛя меня тоже не совсем всё понятно...НЕ проще сделать вход в ту или иную тему для людей с определённым количеством сообщений доступным ?





> Хороший вариант!!!


это тоже проходили крику также не меньше было в сторону админов, со стороны так называемых новичков, регистрация 2009 года а сообщений и 30  нет, понятно ,что человек пришёл просто попользоваться плодами активных форумчан , а сейчас сам автор решает, как ему выставить свой материал :Smile3: 



> а когда просто жадничают с материалом...


ктож Вам так насолил :Grin:  да тут столько материала, не используешь за много лет .

я кстати был такой же новичок, и во многие темы вход был закрыт не переломился, начал общаться,нашёл здесь много друзей, теперь только свистни и помощь сразу прилетит, так же как и я многим помогаю, форум вообще подразумевает общение.

Форум – это тематическое общение. В отличие от чата, на форуме обсуждают какую-то определенную тему. Можно сказать, что форум – это клуб по интересам. То есть форум – это такое место в Интернете, где собираются люди, которых объединяет одно увлечение или идея, и общаются на интересующую их тему. Они помогают друг другу советами и подсказками, обмениваются жизненным опытом, поддерживают друг друга.

И зря Вы так, новичков здесь не отпихивают и помогают очень много, и опять всё зависит от людей самих новичков одни остаются и через 3, 4 месяца становятся форумчанами (не нравится мне слово старожилы) а другие просто кричат откройте нам сразу и всё :Smile3:  вы же тоже когда пожить кого нибудь к себе позовёте не выложите сразу ему все ключи от дома пока он с вами не проживёт определённое количество времени, а погостить и пообщаться пожалуйста :Smile3:

----------


## irinavalalis

> Мне эта функция нравится, она стимулирует пасивных к работе. Надо ценить труд других. Есть люди, которые большой вклад внесли в форум. Я очень благодарна им.


Здравствуйте! Я полностью с вами согласна, думаю это конечно хорошая идея, особенно для авторского материала, и ещё своеобразная защита от тех кто просто пользуется материалом с форума да ещё и обсуждает (иногда мнения бывают не очень лестные), но для тех, кто только начал общение, получится, что они не будут ничего видеть? не будешь ведь целыми днями сидеть на форуме, чтоб написать нужное количество сообщений? Вот я лично просто не успеваю пообщаться например в беседке, даже на когда-то любимом форуме МУЗРУК... А вообще идея с сокрытием ссылок мне тоже нравится. (несколько противоречивое сообщение получилось).
 :067: 




> И еще меня удивляет, когда скрывают часть сообщения. К примеру: просят найти музыку из видео, а само видео скрыто. Может я бы смогла помочь найти, так не знаю что именно искать надо. Складывается такое мнение, что помочь могут только старожилы, а новички, которые не набрали еще 500 сообщений, помочь не способны, не достаточно умны для этого.


Есть доля истины в вашем сообщении, я тоже поначалу растерялась, что это мол за синие полосочки? Я как-то просмотрела сообщение о новых возможностях форума! А с другой стороны если не жалко, можно ведь и не скрывать сообщение?
 :006:

----------


## TIMOHA69

> не будешь ведь целыми днями сидеть на форуме, чтоб написать нужное количество сообщений?


да почему вы так считаете что всё скрывают вот я например в своей теме открываю ссылки после 30 сообщений http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2835979
некоторым даже трудно 30 набрать

кстати вы переведите, что написано на зелёной полосочке Unhidden Content - Enjoy The View!    Неспрятанное содержание - наслаждайтесь видом!

а синяя полоска для многих видна из за того, что авторы например могут поставить R и тогда хоть ты старичок, хоть новичок пока в этой теме не напишешь сообщение своё, эти ссылки не увидишь и не при чём здесь 500 сообщений, сам попадал на такие ссылки, хотя количества моих сообщений хватит для открытия :Grin: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

svetlana_50 (16.11.2020), svetsvet (13.12.2015)

----------


## Коллега

> посмотрите на дату своей регистрации  вы не новичок,я всего на 5 месяцев раньше зарегистрировался.


Я, в основном, на форум захожу по делу. Все заработанное мной количество сообщений - это просьбы о помощи и выложенный мой материалл. А общаюсь с форумчанами в основном личными сообщениями, которые не засчитываются.




> Форум – это тематическое общение.


Согласна. Только я считаю, если тема называется "сценарии", то здесь надо делиться сценариями, а общаться на общие темы в другой теме или лично. Чаще такие сообщения и скрывают, которые не относятся к теме.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## TIMOHA69

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



а это чтобы было понятней

----------

mria67 (14.04.2017), net27530 (04.09.2017), Nich Tanya (29.01.2017), svetsvet (13.12.2015), Алла Смирнова (31.10.2020), Дзюбкина (15.10.2018), Ильенко Елена (25.08.2016), ИннаНичога (19.01.2017), Лидушка (03.03.2019), Ллорхен (27.01.2016), Олег Лекарь (18.01.2017)

----------


## Коллега

> а это чтобы было понятней


Спасибо за видео - если это  неизбежно - будем внедрятся в новую систему. ("Не можешь изменить ситуацию - измени свое отношение к ней")

----------

Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Mazaykina

> Очень надеюсь, что вы не обиделись на меня! 
> Как говорится, Платон мне друг, но истина дороже!


Светочка, какие обиды???? Я тебе очень благодарна!! Я ж написала- тестируйте, знакомьтесь. я ведь сама этот скрипт только начала осваивать. СПАСИБО тебе огромное за ИСТИНУ!!!
На счет того, что написал Виталик.
Да,  есть такое- я знаю, что скрывают адрес форума, не дают своим коллегам. На это я всегда говорю так: с каждым днем доля русско-говорящих пользователей становится все более обширной. С каждым днем и на форум приходит все больше пользователей. Посмотрите на  цифры:  в месяц на форум заходят около 170 тысяч посетителей. Из них ПОЛОВИНА! приходят с поисковых систем. т.е. вообще нулевые, которые о форуме ничего не знают! И представьте, сколько остаются? 
Так что, если вы не скажете своим коллегам о нас, они сами узнают и очень скоро! Только когда они увидят вас тут, среди давно зарегистрировавшихся активных пользователей, как они подумают о вас?

----------


## МУЗОК

> Да,  есть такое- я знаю, что скрывают адрес форума, не дают своим коллегам.


А я, наоборот, с ю-тюба человек 12 привела. Посмотрели там мои работы, понравились, обратились за ссылками на фонограммы. А я им: "пожалуйте на наш любимый Форум!". Подробно всё написала и объяснила. Кстати, несколько человек уже пару лет были зарегистрированы. Но считали наш Форум пустым и неинформативным, поэтому, являлись пассивными и перестали заглядывать к нам. Объяснила им, почему закрыт доступ в Разделы и Темы. А материалами некоторых из них, мы с удовольствием пользуемся - его принесли наши форумчане с соседнего MP3SORT. Люди считали его богатым на материал, а сейчас, когда открылся им доступ после общения в Темы, рады, что не отказались от ин-ку. 




> С каждым днем и на форум приходит все больше пользователей.


И ещё столько же, человек 12 в общей сложности, привела из Ростова и Туапсе. Скрывают те, кому есть что скрывать. Однозначно.

А сейчас, когда прошло полгода или целый год, они с удовольствием радуют нас своими материалами. 

Скрывают адрес форума, Марина, я имела в виду.

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> а сейчас, когда открылся им доступ после общения в Темы, рады, что не отказались от ин-ку.




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Elen2

> Вы думаете приятно заходить в тему с целью поиска материала, а там вся страница в синих окошках зашифрованных.


Честно говорю, почитала бы молча и ушла,но вижу ник Коллега,Слава Богу имя появилось. Как она меня пыталась пристыдить в личке,за то что я позакрывала  инфу в авторской темке.Ирина Владимировна, поверьте, мне не стыдно.Я работаю, пишу,делюсь с коллегами,это мой авторский материал.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **





> а когда просто жадничают с материалом...


И не жадничаем мы ,а учим.Нужно не только брать,но и отдавать.И это нормально.

----------


## Коллега

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Elen2

> где это я вас пыталась "пристыдить" - простой вопрос: почему закрыта ссылка - это назывется пристыдить?


Доброе утро!Спорить я с Вами не буду,вижу ,что бесполезно.Мне в личку пишут многие,но запомнила я Вас.Ваш "простой " вопрос растянулся на несколько постов.
И вопрос  был не о закрытых ссылочках ,а  о моих сценариях, которые Вам  оказались недоступными.
Особенно Вас интересовал сценарий "Волк и  семеро козлят на новый лад".Почитав Ваши посты ,вижу ,что мой материал не сейчас Вас заинтересовал.Что ж..радует.То что я пишу ,не бесполезно.



> Я много своих материалов выложила на этом форуме, делюсь чем могу.


Иду и посмотрю(из спортивного интереса) на Вашу "полезную информацию для пользователей".
25 полезных постов из 110.Ну что ж ...и это хорошо.По крайней мере пытались чем-то поделиться.
Удачи Вам!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Сообщения свои трачу на то, чтобы поделиться своим материалом и на то, чтобы попросить помощи. Общаться на вольные темы мне практически некогда.


Я постараюсь объяснить Вам, Ирина, и другим спрашивающим пользователям. Лена не совсем права, мы не заставляем ДЕЛИТЬСЯ СВОИМ материалом, его у вас может и не быть, если новичок в профессии и вы пришли сюда учиться да и в беседках вам может быть действительно нет времени общаться, к тому же просьбы о помощи НЕ являются информативными сообщениями. НО! вы спросите, а что тогда писать??? И я отвечаю: вы берете материал из открытого доступа? Его очень много на форуме, напишите, КАК прошел утренник, что получилось и что нет, как детки реагировали на песни, стихи. Ведь авторы выставляют свои сценарии в первую очередь для того, чтобы понять, пригодился он пользователям или нет, интересен был тем. кто его скачал или просто в компьютере пылится. ФИТБЕК! ОБРАТНАЯ РЕАКЦИЯ! Не просто на спасибку клацнуть, а поблагодарить коллегу за хороший материал. который помог вам провести праздник на УРА! Разве это сложно??? 
Поймите одну простую вещь. На сегодня материала в интернете ЗАВАЛИСЬ! Задал в гугле, зашел в первые 2-3 сайта и скачал. У нас ФОРУМ для общения! Чтобы вы могли не только скачать материал, но и оБСУДИТЬ его, чтобы вам подсказали- на какие моменты надо обратить внимание, где могут возникнуть трудности, чтобы вы рассказали, как у вас получилось или нет реализовать идею автора в жизнь. А если нужно только скачать- идите в сеть, там всего этого полно!

----------


## Wenera

Спасибо за разъяснения по этим буквам... Попробовала - получилось..

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Поймите одну простую вещь. На сегодня материала в интернете ЗАВАЛИСЬ! Задал в гугле, зашел в первые 2-3 сайта и скачал. У нас ФОРУМ для общения! Чтобы вы могли не только скачать материал, но и оБСУДИТЬ его,


Марина +1000 я уже много раз пытался это пояснить, не слышат :Meeting:

----------


## Коллега

> Иду и посмотрю(из спортивного интереса) на Вашу "полезную информацию для пользователей".
> 25 полезных постов из 110.


Спасибо, что посчитали мои посты, учту. Я рада что с Вашим опытом у Вас больше полезности для форума чем у таких как я. Стараюсь как могу. Простите если что не так. Буду учиться. Рада была пообщаться с Вами, спасибо что все объяснили. Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество на форуме ;-)




> Я постараюсь объяснить Вам, Ирина, и другим спрашивающим пользователям.


Спасибо! Приятно, когда просто и понятно объясняют без укоров. Вы правильно сказали - мы начинающие в этой профессии  - если что не так - объясните, помогите. И все будут довольны.

----------


## irinavalalis

> У нас ФОРУМ для общения! Чтобы вы могли не только скачать материал, но и оБСУДИТЬ его, чтобы вам подсказали- на какие моменты надо обратить внимание, где могут возникнуть трудности, чтобы вы рассказали, как у вас получилось или нет реализовать идею автора в жизнь. А если нужно только скачать- идите в сеть, там всего этого полно!


Полностью с Вами согласна, пусть не много выложишь своего, но всегда интересно узнать отзыв других. Вот я когда свои презентации выкладывала (на другом форуме) мне всегда было интересно узнать, сколько человек их скачало, кому понравились мои работы, и не всегда были хоть какие-нибудь отзывы, а хотелось бы узнать хоть что-то о своей работе. Ну а я так понимаю тут ведь никто не требует просто тупо сидеть на форуме и переписываться ни о чём! И если какая-то тема заинтересует, всегда можно спросить у автора. :Animals 011:

----------

Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## Травка

Очень хорошая функция, просто замечательная! Спасибо!




> Представьте себе на минутку: Вы пришли в гости, а все стоят в кучке и шепчутся о чем-то. Представили?


А теперь вы представьте. Пришли вы в гости и начали все хватать, разглядывать. Сели за стол - А чего это грибы так далеко поставили, я достать не могу! А почему это со мной никто не танцует, хочу, чтоб вон тот мужчина меня пригласил! Представили?
Думается мне, что сравнение с гостями не корректное. Все были новичками, кто-то начал кричать и ушел, хлопнув дверью. А кто-то имел терпение и такт, и приобрел огромное количество верных друзей.
А то все - информация....материал...полезное-неполезное...

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> А теперь вы представьте. Пришли вы в гости


Светочка!! Какая ты умница!! Так просто и доходчиво написала!  Просто классно!  А то мы всё пытаемся как-то объяснить для чего и почему, да всё как-то коряво выходит!!!! :Taunt:

----------


## irinavalalis

Может я зря попыталась скрыть сценарий в разделе новый год старшая-подготовительная? Кажется не получилось т.к. я у себя его прекрасно вижу, значит и все видят, 2 раза пыталась и ничего не получилось, это первое, а второе - почему-то не ловко себя чувствую - т.к. если бы не интернет ресурсы (т.к. нашла нечто подобное раньше и переделала по своему), то и не было бы столь удачного праздника... :032:

----------


## tutti

Если не сложно, объясните пож-та (может что-то не так понимаю), кому видны синие ссылки? Зелёные, если автор поставил от 100сообщений, то у меня видны, а синие почему-то никогда не видны :Meeting: , хотя в этой теме есть моё сообщение. Может я не правильно её понимаю?

----------


## TIMOHA69

> если автор поставил от 100сообщений, то у меня видны, а синие почему-то никогда не видны, хотя в этой теме есть моё сообщение. Может я не правильно её понимаю?


значит автор поставил от 500 сообщений

----------

Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## nat_music

Добрый вечер, форум!!! Материалы форума сделали меня  успешной в детском саду. Я очень благодарна людям, которые выкладывали свои и не свои материалы, особенно журналы и книги, которых нам трудно достать в Прибалтике. Но не убедили меня  доводы для сокрытия ссылок. Я даже не могу себе представить, чтобы я написала 500 сообщений, ну что мне писать. У меня есть новые песни - была на курсах (только вышел диск ) Lolita Saulite - потрясающая музыка, уже беру эти песни на Рождество. Я могла бы их выложить, но у меня нет программки, чтобы с диска на комп. (они просто не играют почему то). Это я написала как пример. сама я не пишу песни. Если что то есть, то делюсь. Времени общаться и писать 500 сообщений у меня нет, у меня есть время только скачивать - за то правда! Если не будет ни чего открываться, то и не зачем мне сюда заходить. Но я очень благодарна этому форуму. но как уже получиться. Считайте меня пассивной - ваше право.

----------


## Ванчаева Юлия

Всем,добрый вечер!!!!Я давно не заходила на форум(по семейным обстоятельствам).а сегодня зашла и почувствовала себя новичком,гостем и геологом одновременно!!!Прямо реветь охота!!!!Такая палочка -выручалочка для меня форум уже 4 года,а сегодня наткнулась на стену.Спасибо форуму и всем за материал!!!!!!!!

----------


## суфле

> Дорогие пользователи!
> Представляю новый модуль на форуме: *сокрытие ссылок от гостей и не только.*
> Тот модуль, который был раньше и скрывал ссылки от незарегистрированных пользователей автоматически - канул в лету.
> Наш тех. админ Николай поставил другой модуль, может это и к лучшему, т.к. у него гораздо больше возможностей.
> Итак:* 
> *Теперь для активных пользователей, у которых более 30 сообщений и 30 дней на форуме- в ответах и в быстром, и в расширенном есть такие кнопки H R S . 
> Теперь, если вы хотите скрыть ссылки от тех, кому вы не хотите их показывать, их надо правильно закрыть.
> Сначала делаете все, как всегда, Выделяете текст, нажимаете на значок ссылка, потом сразу на S и выбираете группы, которые хотите, чтоб увидели ссылку. 
> Если хотите, чтобы ссылки увидели только после того, как написали сообщение в теме- нажимаете R.
> ...


 не знаю, как закачать материал да и не много его 10 лет не работала в д.саду-наконец то нашла материал для работы .Так вам его жалко!Спрятали ссылки

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но не убедили меня доводы для сокрытия ссылок.


А мы и не собираемся никого убеждать. Теперь ссылки скрыты для неактивных пользователей и это факт. Хотите быть и дальше успешными- общайтесь. В противном случае- ВСЁ можно найти в интернете на разных сайтах! Надо только поискать.
500 закрывают очень мало ссылок, т.к. самих таких пользователей мало. В основном они закрыты на 30 сообщений и 30 дней. Уж поверьте мне, в открытом доступе здесь столько всего, что за всю жизнь не проведешь! А если хотите не тратить время на поиски, общение- найдите 300 руб. и купите эксклюзивный материал у наших мастеров. думаю. за успешность в своей сфере можно найти 10 долларов и этим самым поблагодарить пользователя за его талант.
На этом тему недовольства- закрываем. Кому не нравится, могут задать в гугле и все найти. А на форуме мы живем, переживаем друг за друга, делимся НЕ СТОЛЬКО материалом, сколько своими проблемами и успехами. Кому это все не нужно- мы никого не держим. 




> Такая палочка -выручалочка для меня форум уже 4 года,а сегодня наткнулась на стену


Вот-вот. Не форум, а кладовая для получения сокровищ на которую сегодня поставили замочек. И самое главное, что открыть его ничего не стоит!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

> А мы и не собираемся никого убеждать. Теперь ссылки скрыты для неактивных пользователей и это факт. Хотите быть и дальше успешными- общайтесь. В противном случае- ВСЁ можно найти в интернете на разных сайтах! Надо только поискать.
> 500 закрывают очень мало ссылок, т.к. самих таких пользователей мало. В основном они закрыты на 30 сообщений и 30 дней. Уж поверьте мне, в открытом доступе здесь столько всего, что за всю жизнь не проведешь! А если хотите не тратить время на поиски, общение- найдите 300 руб. и купите эксклюзивный материал у наших мастеров. думаю. за успешность в своей сфере можно найти 10 долларов и этим самым поблагодарить пользователя за его талант.
> На этом тему недовольства- закрываем. Кому не нравится, могут задать в гугле и все найти. А на форуме мы живем, переживаем друг за друга, делимся НЕ СТОЛЬКО материалом, сколько своими проблемами и успехами. Кому это все не нужно- мы никого не держим. 
> 
> 
> Вот-вот. Не форум, а кладовая для получения сокровищ на которую сегодня поставили замочек. И самое главное, что открыть его ничего не стоит!!!


я полностью согласна))) ещё бы ввели и на других форума так....а то закачаешь свой авторский материал а приходят гости его скачивают и ещё потом без фамилии автора выкладывают в сетях....так обидно...мне не жалко но ведь это труд  не одной ночи и даже не месяца....и перестаешь выкладывать... а некоторые вообще чтобы нашлёпать 500 сообщений начинают всё что надо и не надо выкладывать на форуме...хотя этот материал уже есть...вот и получается плагиат на плагиате....

----------


## Lysienzhitko

> а это чтобы было понятней


Спасибо Большое за видео. Объяснили все четко и понятно.

----------


## Коллега

> я полностью согласна))) ещё бы ввели и на других форума так....а то закачаешь свой авторский материал а приходят гости его скачивают и ещё потом без фамилии автора выкладывают в сетях....так обидно...мне не жалко но ведь это труд  не одной ночи и даже не месяца....и перестаешь выкладывать... а некоторые вообще чтобы нашлёпать 500 сообщений начинают всё что надо и не надо выкладывать на форуме...хотя этот материал уже есть...вот и получается плагиат на плагиате....


Если не хотите, чтобы ваш материал видели другие люди - не выкладывайте, пользуйтесь сами! Если я свой личный материал выкладываю - я рада если он кому-то пригодится, кто-то его скачает - значит я не зря что-то придумала, и мне приятно если кому-то мое авторское принесет пользу!

----------

Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## Наташкин

Ребятки привет, я такая глупая, но у меня что-то ничего не получается, все делала по видео все окна выделяла, и одно окно выделяла, но девочки прочитать не могут, вот посмотрите http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4543933
А кстати вопрос, текст тоже скрывает, или только ссылки, я же текст скрывала.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> но у меня что-то ничего не получается, все делала по видео все окна выделяла, и одно окно выделяла, но девочки прочитать не могут, вот посмотрите


Наталья, я посмотрела - у Вас всё прекрасно получилось! Причём, и на предыдущей странице в двух постах у Вас все скрытые сообщения читаются.  :Ok:  

Я думаю, дело не в Вас, а в тех, кто не может прочитать. Иногда те, кто видит зелёную или синюю полоску, начинают щёлкать по ней, думая, что там что-то спрятано. А на самом деле - это только "шапка" скрытого сообщения, а сам текст - под этой полоской. :Grin: 




> А кстати вопрос, текст тоже скрывает, или только ссылки, я же текст скрывала.


Скроет всё, что хотите! И текст, и ссылки, и картинки, и фотки!  :Yes4:

----------


## Наташкин

*nezabudka-8s*, Спасибо за разъяснения, значит со мной всё в порядке. Наверное девочки подумали, что там уж очень секретная информация. А я, просто училась делать скрытые сообщения. Буду в личке разъяснять.

----------


## Шевячок

> наконец то нашла материал для работы .Так вам его жалко!Спрятали ссылки


в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не лезут!я тоже случайно залетела сюда через поисковик, теперь уже и не вспомню, что искала.Когда осмотрелась по сторонам, увидела груды-залежи материала, подумала ИНТЕРЕСНО, ВЕДЬ ДОБАВИТЬ МНЕ УЖЕ НЕЧЕГО, ЧЕМ Я МОГУ БЫТЬ
ПОЛЕЗНА...а по прошествии некоторого времени попала в Срочную помощь, а там оказывается еще как нужно мое умение обработать фонограмку, обрезать, повысить, замедлить и так далее. И пошло поехало....

----------


## laks_arina

Спасибо за разъяснения и за полезное общение.

----------


## flag

Ку-ку, сюда еще кто-нибудь заходит. Вот прочитала всю тему, на некоторых страницах форума натыкалась на такие синенькие окошечки. Наконец, поняла, что они означают. Только вот вопрос: как определить, где ссылка открывается после 30 сообщений, а где нужно именно в этой теме написать сообщение?

----------


## septima

Здравствуйте!  Объясните, пожалуйста, как считают количество сообщений? В профиле у меня указаны 173 сообщения, а когда отвечаю в теме, то рядом с иконкой стоит 98. Где правда?

----------


## НСА

Спасибо всем за полезную информацию. Я тоже зарегистировалась аж в 2011г., Тогда  я совсем "мало дружила с комп",  вышла и забыла пороль, а как  войти. Да и страшно было, вдруг что-то не так, и не то  сделаю... :Blink:  чайник одним словом... А теперь думаю, как же я была без форума, здесь так интересно.  :Ok:  Спасибо всем!!! :Oj:

----------


## irinavalalis

Всем привет! А я честно так и не научилась ничего скрывать... Туго до меня доходит...

----------


## anet_78

Спасибо за полезную информацию, теперь все понятно))))))

----------


## Geshka

Спасибо большое. На примере, конечно, сразу стало понятно. Может мне до этой информации и далеко. Но очень хотелось вникнуть и понять. Поняла. Спасибо.

----------


## margolov

> Добрый вечер, форум!!! Материалы форума сделали меня  успешной в детском саду. Я очень благодарна людям, которые выкладывали свои и не свои материалы, особенно журналы и книги, которых нам трудно достать в Прибалтике. Но не убедили меня  доводы для сокрытия ссылок. Я даже не могу себе представить, чтобы я написала 500 сообщений, ну что мне писать. У меня есть новые песни - была на курсах (только вышел диск ) Lolita Saulite - потрясающая музыка, уже беру эти песни на Рождество. Я могла бы их выложить, но у меня нет программки, чтобы с диска на комп. (они просто не играют почему то). Это я написала как пример. сама я не пишу песни. Если что то есть, то делюсь. Времени общаться и писать 500 сообщений у меня нет, у меня есть время только скачивать - за то правда! Если не будет ни чего открываться, то и не зачем мне сюда заходить. Но я очень благодарна этому форуму. но как уже получиться. Считайте меня пассивной - ваше право.




Согласна полностью. У меня лишь сегодня за весь год появилось время, чтоб загружать на обменник папки, информацию, а потом вставлять в темы,  на это ушло пол дня ( вот так медленно у меня получается). И вот, начинается новый учебный год и когда появится возможность еще уделить этому время, неизвестно. Но если есть щедрые люди, зачем закрывать информацию, не понимаю.Творческих всем успехов!!!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Прочла тему, все поняла, вопрос успела отменить!

----------


## irinavalalis

> а это чтобы было понятней


Давненько не заглядывала в эту тему, а тут такой подарок  :Aga:  Я ведь до сих пор не научилась прятать сообщения, прочитала отзывы об этой возможности ещё раз и подумала, что всё-таки идея сокрытия ссылок приносит пользу... Конечно тем, у кого сообщений мало, им точно обидно, потому, что где-то надо опыта набираться? А тут - оп, и не видно ничего... :Tu:  С другой стороны, обидно, что даже если материал и взят частично из интернета, но переработан на свой лад (а так делают все я думаю), и потрачены определённые силы и время на его изменения и редактирование, то почему бы и другим коллегам немного не поработать... (не хотела никого обидеть) :No2:  А не просто тупо использовать чужой труд!

----------


## вера денисенко

> то почему бы и другим коллегам немного не поработать... (не хотела никого обидеть) А не просто тупо использовать чужой труд!


а  с чего вы решили,что другие так делают? не думайте о других так .....у каждого ведущего своя аудитория,своя местность,национальная особенность и ведущие   материал переделывают под себя...

----------


## irinavalalis

> а с чего вы решили,что другие так делают? не думайте о других так .....у каждого ведущего своя аудитория,своя местность,национальная особенность и ведущие материал переделывают под себя...


 :Tu:  Видимо кто-то всё же обиделся (хотя я имела ввиду совсем другое) а именно, что у меня не всегда авторский материал, но я всё равно переделав какой либо сценарий выставляю на форуме, потому как одна голова хорошо, а две лучше (каждый может внести свою изюминку в уже готовый сценарий), а есть люди которые просто тупо скачивают материал из интернета и не привносят ничего своего... Вот что я имела ввиду, и ни в коем случае никого обидеть не хотела, так как сама не раз попадала в такие ситуации, когда только начинала вообще писать здесь сообщения. И уж никак не хотела обидеть тех, у кого так много сообщений как у Вас. Так что видимо Вы просто не очень поняли моё высказывание по поводу коллег, которые мол не хотят поработать... :Yes4:  И кстати я так и не научилась скрывать чего-либо :No2:

----------


## mishel61

Почитал, почитал и все спорно!

Новичок, - новичку рознь!
Кто-то пришел из любопытства, а кто-то по "работе".
(Назовем это так, время подпирает, как это часто у музыкальных работников,- или не хватает какой-то изюминки,
танец не поставлен, сценки не хватает, подводки нет и т.д.)
А вот обмен начинается, тогда,- когда человек огляделся, -посмотрел, что за люди вокруг...

*А уж потом, только себя показать!*

Да и если говорить о музыкальных работниках, мир очень тесен, несколько дней на форуме и половина знакомых,
я не лезу в друзья.  А знакомых много.

_Остается только спамом заняться_, чтобы тебя признали, я например за два года общения на форуме (на другом форуме) создал только 100 сообщений (100 делим на 24 получается 4 сообщения в месяц).
Ну не люблю я плакаться в жилетку, а по делу 5 сообщений в месяц не больше…
А 30 сообщений,- это 6 месяцев бесполезности на форуме…

Какое общение на форуме, если ВСЕ СКРЫТО.

— Вот она.
— Да где она?!! Ни черта ж не видно! Что это на них?!!
— Вуаль!
— *Что? Ну сестричка, ну придумала!*
— Да.
Фильм, фильм, фильм,- «Небесные ласточки».

Из риторики, - «для новичков,  есть очень много материала», - мои ответ
*«А хлеб Вы любите свежим или корочку любите жевать.»
*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> как это часто у музыкальных работников,- или не хватает какой-то изюминки


Виктор, музыкальным *работникам*, должность которых переименована ещё в прошлом веке, может, и не хватает. Зато у музыкальных *руководителей* изюминок полно!!! В открытом доступе у нас на форуме стооооолько для музруков материала, что за всю свою пед.деятельность не использовать! 




> Из риторики, - «для новичков,  есть очень много материала», - мои ответ
> *«А хлеб Вы любите свежим или корочку любите жевать.»
> *


Естественно, нам хочется сорвать запретный плод или заглянуть за закрытые двери, причём, не прилагая особых усилий. И чтобы стол для нас был накрыт и выложены всякие вкусности. Бери, сколько хочешь, хоть корочку, хоть мякиш, кто что любит. И при этом слово трудно проронить. А зачем?... Если и так всё на халяву выложено!))))




> Какое общение на форуме, если ВСЕ СКРЫТО.


Ну не завирайтесь, уважаемый!  :Taunt:  Скрыто не ВСЁ, а лишь малая часть. Открытого у нас намного больше. И во-вторых... если Вас интересует ОБЩЕНИЕ, для этого как раз большинство тем открыто! Пишите, сколько хотите! А скрыто именно то, чем хотят поделиться со своими, а не с теми, кто просто мимо проходил.
Хочется верить, что Вы не такой. И пожив какое-то время у нас на форуме, почувствуете его своим родным домом, будете увереннее, больше увидите, найдёте друзей, и будете с удовольствием общаться и обмениваться опытом с многочисленными коллегами со всего света! 
Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## mishel61

Светлана, добрый вечер!
Очень приятно, что модератор не заметим моего письма.
Очень, очень приятно  с вами пообщаться.



> Виктор, музыкальным *работникам*, должность которых переименована ещё в прошлом веке, может, и не хватает. Зато у музыкальных *руководителей* изюминок полно!!! В открытом доступе у нас на форуме стооооолько для музруков материала, что за всю свою пед.деятельность не использовать!


А я не представился музыкальным руководителем, - жена у меня музыкальный руководитель.
А я у ее самый главный помощник,- на музыкального работника она не ругается,- даже улыбается…
Спасибо, что меня поправили.
На счет материала, тут Вы не правы, что его завались и то, что есть  в открытом доступе у Вас на форуме, - мне может и не нужно. (Все это можно найти и в google). Только без обид.  Я же написал,- «новичок, - новичку рознь…»



> Естественно, нам хочется сорвать запретный плод или заглянуть за закрытые двери, причём, не прилагая особых усилий. И чтобы стол для нас был накрыт и выложены всякие вкусности. Бери, сколько хочешь, хоть корочку, хоть мякиш, кто что любит. И при этом слово трудно проронить. А зачем?... Если и так всё на халяву выложено!))))


К  сожалению, сам был в такой ситуации, готовил видео клип наверно дня три, - «НЕМЕНЬШЕ», а другие просто скушали, - даже спасибо не сказали. Просмотров было более 500.



> Ну не завирайтесь, уважаемый!  Скрыто не ВСЁ, а лишь малая часть. Открытого у нас намного больше. И во-вторых... если Вас интересует ОБЩЕНИЕ, для этого как раз большинство тем открыто! Пишите, сколько хотите! А скрыто именно то, чем хотят поделиться со своими, а не с теми, кто просто мимо проходил.


Если я в первый раз не согласился с данной точкой зрения, - то и не соглашусь и во второй раз.
(Даже с точки зрения посещаемости форума, она себя не оправдывает…) Получается теория,-
людей второго сорта. А это новичок, - второй сорт, а этот наш, свой форумчанин, первый сорт наклепал 1000 сообщений спама… 
Через некоторый промежуток времени, я буду своим, - но все-равно с уважением, буду относится к новичкам. Новичок,- новичку рознь. 
«Да если критикуешь, предлагай», - вот есть наухау, в нем есть недочет. 
Мое мнение, нужна шкала полезности новичков, раз на форуме существует данная система,
можно и пятью сообщениями перебить все 30 сообщений, не о чем. У вас же существует не работающая вкладка «Лучшее сообщение форума», начните с нее.



> Хочется верить, что Вы не такой. И пожив какое-то время у нас на форуме, почувствуете его своим родным домом, будете увереннее, больше увидите, найдёте друзей, и будете с удовольствием общаться и обмениваться опытом с многочисленными коллегами со всего света! 
> Удачи!


Спасибо за пожелания!
Но Вот как с этим быть, можете мне ответить:



> [SIZE=5]Дорогие девчонки, не обижайтесь, ничего личного...просто столкнулась с неприятными явлениями, поэтому сейчас стараюсь закрывать ссылки, догоняйте количеством сообщений и всё будете видеть ВСЕГДА!


 Датировано 22.08.2014.
Куда (в какую ветку форума) ставить мой «СпаМ» (буду догонять количеством сообщений): На носу 70 лет годовщины Победы, одна из лучших песен для  души «Отмените войну»,
заменил плюс на минус, вот что получилось (ссылку даю впервые):



Светлана, что скажите?

----------

annapenko (17.02.2016), Ириnka (27.04.2017), Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Очень, очень приятно  с вами пообщаться.


Оставайтесь с нами на форуме! Сразу видно, что Вы очень сильная и яркая личность!

----------


## mishel61

> Оставайтесь с нами на форуме! Сразу видно, что Вы очень сильная и яркая личность!


Валерия, добрый день!
Спасибо за приглашение.
Только вчера внимательно просматривал ваш  выпускной утренник 
"Фильм!" (2013)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zlWj8sj0KE
Хочется сказать *огромнейшее СПАСИБО* за яркость красок (буйство красок), за отличные костюмы и продуманный сценарий.   
*Спасибо Валерия.*

Так же, пробуем на выпускной утренник  танец «Летите голуби, летите», пока
не остановились,  какой брать Ирины Сиротиной  или 
детского садика «Василёк» г. Грязи 2014  (музыкальный руководитель к сожалению не указан)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Eg-tKFXODo
Хочется в этом году поставить  типа бала в Пушкинском лицее, но костюмы, костюмы, костюмы…
По костюмам у меня отдельный вопрос, где его удобно задать в Вашей мастерской или проще написать в личку .

----------


## Лорис

> а это чтобы было понятней


Очень понятно. СПАСИБО!
Я не умела и не понимала как скрывать ссылки, теперь буду учиться.

----------


## Смоляниова2

Привет всем, прочитала и ничего не поняла. Сегодня пойду спать, а завтра на свежую голову попробую разобраться.

----------


## irinavalalis

> а это чтобы было понятней


Виталий! Ну о-о-чень понятно, вот теперь я всё поняла (для тех, кто в танке).... :064:

----------


## SSVETLANA

Спасибо за разъяснение!

----------


## malichits@mail.ru

Хороший и правильный модуль

----------


## лесоль

Извените пожалуйста,я написала сообщение в теме,выложила свой сценарий,но я не хочу,чтоб его видели незарегистрированные пользователи и пользователи с меньшим,чем 5 сообщений, но про модуль узнала только сейчас,а отредактировать сообщение можно только в течении 30 минут.можно мне как-нибудь скрыть сценарий?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Извените пожалуйста,я написала сообщение в теме,выложила свой сценарий,но я не хочу,чтоб его видели незарегистрированные пользователи и пользователи с меньшим,чем 5 сообщений, но про модуль узнала только сейчас,а отредактировать сообщение можно только в течении 30 минут.можно мне как-нибудь скрыть сценарий?


Наталья, речь об этом сценарии? Я его закрыла на 5-5, как Вы хотели. :Yes4:  А модулем сокрытия ссылок Вы всё-равно пока не сможете пользоваться, т.к. находитесь в статусе новичка. Как только наберёте 30 информативных сообщений и 30 дней регистрации, необходимые тэги автоматически появятся в окне для написания сообщений. Так что, обращайтесь, если нужно.

----------

лесоль (12.06.2016)

----------


## Татка_7878

> Наталья, речь [URL="http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139263&page=12&p=5222226&viewfull=1#post5222226"][U]об  Как только наберёте 30 информативных сообщений и 30 дней регистрации, необходимые тэги автоматически появятся в окне для написания сообщений. Так что, обращайтесь, если нужно.


что значит информативных? это если я выложу какой-нибуть сценарий или песню  или как понимать? объясните пожалуйста
 спасибо

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> что значит информативных? это если я выложу какой-нибуть сценарий или песню  или как понимать? объясните пожалуйста


Танечка, информативные сообщения, это те, которые несут какую-то полезную информацию для пользователей. Конечно, сценарии и песни - это информативные сообщения! :Aga:

----------

Татка_7878 (18.01.2017)

----------


## Татка_7878

> Танечка, информативные сообщения, это те, которые несут какую-то полезную информацию для пользователей. Конечно, сценарии и песни - это информативные сообщения!


о, спасибо за помощь, теперь я все поняла.......

----------

nezabudka-8s (18.01.2017)

----------


## Олег Лекарь

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

laks_arina (04.02.2017), nezabudka-8s (18.01.2017), sluda2 (30.01.2021), лена-ленусек (20.05.2020), Наташа5374 (03.02.2018)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

Всем привет. Буду задавать тупые вопросы. Простите, ведь пока я еще слепой котенок, тыкаюсь и мяукаю. Большинство ссылок, которые я вижу, были голубыми, теперь часть стала зеленой. Вот сижу и думаю: у меня начал развиваться дальтонизм? Или они, реально, голубые и зеленые? Или это потому что дело идет к весне и все зеленеет?

----------

laks_arina (04.02.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Большинство ссылок, которые я вижу, были голубыми, теперь часть стала зеленой.


Аллочка, всё зависит от того, какие тэги (кнопки) нажал автор при сокрытии ссылки.
Если видите голубую полоску, значит, сообщение скрыто от вас. Если зелёную - открыто.
По мере проявления активности пользователя на форуме, будут открываться скрытые сообщения. Дерзайте! :Victory:

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

> Аллочка, всё зависит от того, какие тэги (кнопки) нажал автор при сокрытии ссылки.
> Если видите голубую полоску, значит, сообщение скрыто от вас. Если зелёную - открыто.
> По мере проявления активности пользователя на форуме, будут открываться скрытые сообщения. Дерзайте!


По мере возможности пытаюсь проявлять активность. По выходным. Спасибо, Светлана, за ответ. Вот только как попасть в эти "открытые" зеленые двери?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> По мере возможности пытаюсь проявлять активность.


Аллочка, проявлять активность - это значит, писать информационные (несущие какую-то пользу) сообщения на форуме.




> Вот только как попасть в эти "открытые" зеленые двери?


В смысле? :Blink:  Если планка в сообщении стала зелёной, весь текст, написанный в рамке под этой планкой - и есть само сообщение! Больше там ничего не откроется! :Meeting: ))) Другими словами, зелёная полоска - это шапка открытого сообщения!

Для примера:

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Содержимое этого сообщения, которые Вы должны увидеть:
*Вы видите, что тут написано? Это и есть текст скрытого сообщения!*

----------

ЭМПАТИЯ (18.02.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

А нет функции, которая бы показывала на что именно закрыто сообщение? А то эти танцы с бубном... Ответь в теме, лайкни сообщение, набери 500 сообщений... Я могу подумать, что там нужно набрать 500, а там всего-навсего нужно ответить. А бывает всё по кругу сделаешь, а всё равно закрыто. Не особо приятно чувствовать себя слепым((( Мне редко что нужно. Но в те редкие случаи, когда всё же нужно, то только и делаешь, что натыкаешься на закрытые двери. А времени на вызывание дождя нет. Хочется просто открыть кран и полить огород. Или я  невнимательная? Не углядела чего?

----------

nezabudka-8s (04.02.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А нет функции, которая бы показывала на что именно закрыто сообщение?


Анечка, к сожалению, нет... Опять же, всё зависит от автора скрытого сообщения. Если он припишет под скрытым текстом, какой тэг применил при сокрытии ссылки, тогда всем будет понятно. Но так делают почему-то только единицы... В основном, молча закрывают.




> А то эти танцы с бубном... Ответь в теме, лайкни сообщение, набери 500 сообщений... Я могу подумать, что там нужно набрать 500, а там всего-навсего нужно ответить.


Согласна. Мне это тоже не нравится! (Хотя я всё вижу, но простых пользователей понять могу!)
Было проще какой-то период, когда в меню были всего две кнопки *R* и *S*. Это видно в объясняющем видео Виталика (TIMOHA69):
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4497261

С появлением кнопки "Спасибо" автоматически в меню сообщения появились другие тэги, которые только сбивают с толку пользователей и создают путаницу. (Имхо)
Хорошо, когда у пользователей хватает терпения - пробовать "открывать" ссылки разными способами: писать в теме, лайкать, набирать сообщения... Некоторые же просто раздражаются, возмущаются или молча уходят с темы. И их понять можно.
В общем, это проблема. :Smile3:

----------

Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## Barguzenok

Я молча ухожу... Но осадочек остаётся)))) Как с теми вилками: у нас после вашего ухода вилки пропали.. Вилки нашлись, но осадок остался.

----------

Ириnka (27.04.2017), Лилия60 (08.09.2018)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

Предлагаю создать специально для таких, как я тему "Отвечаем на тупые вопросы"  :Smile3:  Общаюсь, пишу, выставляю материал, но никак не могу понять, что такое "репутация".

----------

sluda2 (30.01.2021)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Предлагаю создать специально для таких, как я тему "Отвечаем на тупые вопросы"


Аллочка, таких тем на форуме много! :Grin:  Например, в этом же разделе:
Ответы на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только. 

В разделе для тамады-организатора Праздника:
А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме

В разделе музруков:
Для новичков. Сундучок умельца. Ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы
Беседка для новичков-почемучек: С чистого листа… Добро пожаловать!





> никак не могу понять, что такое "репутация".


Тоже есть такая тема. :Yes4:  *Symeon* хорошо рассказал о репутации во второй части своего сообщения в теме:
Все о рейтинге, репутации и спасибках.

----------

ЭМПАТИЯ (18.02.2017)

----------


## Елабужанка

> Вообщем, мне стыдно, но я пока не могу понять -КАК?


 Мне  тоже  непонятно.....бестолочь, значит,я.....

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Мне тоже непонятно....


Может, после просмотра объясняющего видео Виталика станет понятней? :Grin: 



> а это чтобы было понятней

----------

maksun79 (19.11.2019), Natalya52 (17.06.2019), net27530 (04.09.2017), sluda2 (30.01.2021), Елабужанка (25.02.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (06.06.2017), Ириnka (27.04.2017), НИрина (16.11.2019), окси 777 (13.07.2019), Пахомова Наталья (30.09.2018), Танічка (29.03.2017)

----------


## Liya-Yarulina

Прочла всю тему Вернее то что не скрыто от меня....Грустно так стало.Когда впервые пришла на форум (4 года назад)была удивлена как много Спасибо Спасибочек открыточек и розочек Ведь есть кнопка Благодарности.Потом поняла -надо накапливать сообщения каким то образом.Ну не пишу я песен не сочиняю стихов.Работаю 10ый год с детьми инвалидами -дауняточками.Могла бы поделиться опытом -какие они у нас молодцы и как им нравяися муз занятия Здесь коллег работающих с особенными детками не нашла. Что могу покупаю У Аллы Анатольевны У Ларисы Некрасовой Ирочки Холодной...За что низкий поклон Мастерам!!!
Грустно и смешно читать как люди придумывают как еще можно скрыть ссылки.Наверное вам действительно обидно что (как вы там нас называете ГЕОЛОГИ?) безвозмездно скачивают Ваш материал. Писать пустые сообщение нет времени А то что я хороший человек -этого недостаточно..Ну как то так.Я и раньше редко заходила А сейчас и вовсе не хочется Мне правда достаточно общаться с мастрами в соц сетях Да и на  МПР3 Сорте как то теплее уютнее Как дома
Простите Никого не хотела обидеть Просто написала что думаю
С ув Лия Ярулина

----------

Alehina123 (15.09.2018), Natalya52 (17.06.2019), Olik-Olik (20.11.2019), sluda2 (30.01.2021), tataalh (26.07.2019), Лилия60 (08.09.2018), наталия анатольевна (25.12.2019), уктур (14.02.2020)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Грустно так стало.Когда впервые пришла на форум (4 года назад)была удивлена как много Спасибо Спасибочек открыточек и розочек Потом поняла -надо накапливать сообщения каким то образом.Ну не пишу я песен не сочиняю стихов.


Здравствуйте, Лиечка. Судя по Вашему сообщению, Вы редко бываете на форуме. У нас и сейчас очень много спасибочек, открыточек, розочек, картиночек, несмотря на то, что есть специальные кнопки для благодарностей!)) Пользователи в большинстве своём дружелюбно и приветливо друг к другу относятся! :Aga:  
А насчёт песен и стихов... Их пишут единицы! У таких авторов есть свои мастерские. Остальные пользователи - обычные люди, такие же, как мы с вами! Просто общаются, делятся своими знаниями, умениями, творчеством или тем, что находят в интернете. Если человек закрывает своё сообщение скрытой ссылкой, значит, у него на то есть весомая причина. Это дело добровольное. Кто-то закрывает, а у кого-то - каждый пост нараспашку, как и душа!))) Не делайте, пожалуйста, поспешных выводов о всех форумчанах, присмотритесь!




> Работаю 10ый год с детьми инвалидами -дауняточками.Могла бы поделиться опытом -какие они у нас молодцы и как им нравяися муз занятия Здесь коллег работающих с особенными детками не нашла.


Лия, Ваш опыт очень бы пригодился музыкальным руководителям! Загляните в Беседку к музрукам, познакомьтесь с коллегами, они этот вопрос работы с особенными детками периодически поднимают. Ведь теперь по положению ФГОС инклюзивное образование активно вводится в ДОУ, а как работать с такими детками, многие не знают. Ваши советы наверняка кому-то помогут! 
Беседка музыкальных руководителей.Музыкальное воспитание детей с нарушениями в здоровье.Праздник для детей с ограниченными возможностями



> Грустно и смешно читать как люди придумывают как еще можно скрыть ссылки. Наверное вам действительно обидно что (как вы там нас называете ГЕОЛОГИ?) безвозмездно скачивают Ваш материал.


Лиечка, не нужно никого осуждать. Когда Вы сами выложите столько материала, сколько остальные выкладывают, а кто-то будет только молча скачивать и пользоваться Вашими трудами, или вообще присваивать себе (например, поставив своё имя под чужим сценарием), тогда, возможно, поймёте причину сокрытия сообщений.




> Я и раньше редко заходила А сейчас и вовсе не хочется


Только из-за того, что не всё открыто?! :Blink:  Зря Вы так! Неприятно читать такой негативный отзыв о нашем форуме... :Tu: 
А на фотографии - красивая сияющая девушка с чудесными детишками! :Tender:

----------

NikTanechka (11.09.2019), Лорис (10.09.2017), Наташкин (10.09.2017), НИрина (16.11.2019), окси 777 (13.07.2019), Парина (07.07.2019)

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

Здравствуйте, я тоже очень редко захожу на форум, но уж если зашла - не могу оторваться... Столько замечательный авторов, спасибо всем труд, за ваше общение! Всем успехов в воспитании НАШИХ детишек!

----------

Natalya52 (17.06.2019)

----------


## татуся

Светлана,подписываюсь под каждым словом!!!

----------


## oltischencko

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Марина 77

Всем -здравствуйте! Я рада присоединиться к творческим людям!

----------


## lastenna

Подскажите, почему ссылки не видны, сколько сообщений должно быть? Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите, почему ссылки не видны


Ссылки не видны, потому что они скрыты с помощью функции сокрытия ссылок. :Meeting: 




> сколько сообщений должно быть?


Столько сообщений, сколько поставлено при сокрытии. Может 5, а может 500. А может ни одного, если закрыто на "спасибку" Т (thank). Или достаточно одного сообщения в теме, если при сокрытии применили букву R.
Каждый автор сообщений сам решает, какое сокрытие применить к своим ссылкам.
 В любом случае, чем активней пользователь на форуме, много общается и пишет полезные сообщения, тем больше ему открывается. Всё в ваших руках!

----------

NikTanechka (11.09.2019), Парина (07.07.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

> Ссылки не видны, потому что они скрыты с помощью функции сокрытия ссылок.
> 
> Столько сообщений, сколько поставлено при сокрытии. Может 5, а может 500. А может ни одного, если закрыто на "спасибку" Т (thank). Или достаточно одного сообщения в теме, если при сокрытии применили букву R.
> Каждый автор сообщений сам решает, какое сокрытие применить к своим ссылкам.
>  В любом случае, чем активней пользователь на форуме, много общается и пишет полезные сообщения, тем больше ему открывается. Всё в ваших руках!


Здравствуйте,  пожалуйста, уточните, для сокрытия ссылки на "Спасибо" -какую  букву использовать -  "Н" или "Т"?Спасибо.

----------


## dzvinochok

> для сокрытия ссылки на "Спасибо" -какую букву использовать - "Н" или "Т"


буква "Т"

----------

fotinia s (12.09.2019)

----------


## fotinia s

> буква "Т"


Спасибо, а я прочитала 1 стр - там указана буква "Н". А "Н" какую функцию  выполняет?

----------


## NikTanechka

> А "Н" какую функцию выполняет?


Буква "Н" дублёр, ей не нужно пользоваться.
Буква "Т" (thank) - первая буква от английского "спасибо".

----------

fotinia s (20.09.2019), Парина (28.12.2019)

----------


## Римара

Объясните, не поняла.То что у меня больше 30 сообщен7ий на форуме-ничего не значит.Нужно конкретно в теме 30 сообщений.Или как распознать?

----------

наталия анатольевна (25.12.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Объясните, не поняла.То что у меня больше 30 сообщен7ий на форуме-ничего не значит.Нужно конкретно в теме 30 сообщений. Или как распознать?


Здравствуйте. Нужно набрать 30 сообщений не в конкретной теме, а на всём форуме. Но некоторые ссылки могут быть закрыты на другие "замочки", поэтому Вы их не видите. 

Читайте и переводите то, что написано в голубых рамках. Там есть подсказки, что нужно сделать, чтобы увидеть скрытый контент (ссылку или текст). Показываю на скринах:

1). 
**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content** Перевод -  **Скрытый контент: Ответить, чтобы увидеть контент**.
Это значит, что контент закрыт на букву *R* или *Н*. Достаточно написать в данной теме одно сообщение и обновить страницу, чтобы контент открылся. (Обычно таким сокрытием пользуются в Беседках.)

2). 
** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data ** Перевод - **Скрытый контент: у вас недостаточно прав для просмотра скрытых данных**
Значит, контент закрыт на букву *S* с заявленным количеством сообщений больше, чем у Вас. При этом учитываются ещё и количество дней с даты регистрации на форуме. Часто они совпадают с количеством сообщений: S (5-5), S (30-30),  S (100-100). И только при 500 сообщений учитывается год регистрации на форуме (365 дней).

3). 
**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 1 or greater.** Перевод - **Скрытый контент: чтобы увидеть этот скрытый контент, ваш пост должен быть 1 или больше.**
Этот контент закрыт на букву *P* и поставлено количество постов для открытия. В данном случае - 1. Количество дней регистрации неважно, по сравнению с сокрытием на букву S. 

4). 
**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content** Перевод - **Скрытый контент: спасибо, чтобы увидеть контент**.
Контент закрыт на букву* T*. Нужно нажать на кнопку "Спасибо" под сообщением и обновить страницу, чтобы ссылка открылась.

5). 
**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content** Перевод - **Скрытый контент: Ответить или Спасибо, чтобы увидеть контент**
Закрыто на *RT*. Увидит тот, кто напишет пост в теме или нажмёт на "спасибо" под нужным сообщением.

Надеюсь, понятно объяснила. Удачи!

----------

dzvinochok (03.01.2020), Irina Sirin (01.01.2020), laks_arina (29.12.2019), NikTanechka (28.12.2019), yulashka (09.02.2021), атуа (08.02.2022), Елена Борисовна (13.02.2022), Лана З. (26.08.2021), Лилия60 (29.01.2021), Мармар (07.04.2021), окси 777 (01.02.2021), Парина (28.12.2019), Юлиана09 (16.02.2021)

----------


## sluda2

Ой как всё сложно и запутанно. Очень давно не была на форуме и надо во всё вникнуть и разобраться.  :Aga:

----------


## gomz-larisa

> Ой как всё сложно и запутанно. Очень давно не была на форуме и надо во всё вникнуть и разобраться.


Полностью поддерживаю, намудрили, и для чего?

----------

Елена Борисовна (13.02.2022)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Полностью поддерживаю, намудрили, и для чего?


Для того, чтобы ФОРУМ оправдывал своё название! :Yes4:  Это не сайт с материалами, где можно молча прийти, скачать, что захочешь, и также молча уйти. Здесь люди общаются, обмениваются нужной информацией с коллегами, делятся материалами. Только кто-то это делает честно и добросовестно, а кто-то втихую пользуется трудом других. :Meeting:  От таких и приходится закрывать ссылки.

----------

NikTanechka (16.03.2021), SvetaH (19.01.2022), Лилия60 (24.11.2021), Ольгия (16.03.2021)

----------

